# Cheap DIY Heat Lamp and Reflectors



## greggles91 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Every one, 

Being a UNI student and loving my reptiles i find it hard to spend 30-60 dollars on lamps, reflectors etc id prefer to spend it on quality food and bigger enclosures. I'm sure I'm not the only one who struggles to part with their money on such things especially when we need so many of them and constantly having new reptiles coming in. 

so attached i have some pics of the ones i have made from empty soft drink cans. They aren't anything special and were just something that i made up really quick and i must admit a bit rough 

BUT they work! The temps are higher with these on compared to the light just on-top of the enclosure facing down.

if any one is wondering why the two at the top of the enclosure are just a can straight up and down and not flared out it is because the top of the enclosure is glass with a relatively thing section of mesh running through the middle, so the can actually fit in nicely forcing all heat down and through the mesh. 

as for the UVB reflector it seems to work great and is a great little add on. As for how much UVB it reflects i have no idea but it is for a common tree snake so don't need to much UVB as some keepers down even use it at all. 

Very simple hope you all like it and maybe even get inspired to think of better ideas.

tell me what you think


----------



## Snowman (Oct 3, 2012)

Metal reflectors are supposed to be earthed. But top marks for thinking outside the square.
The heat generated from enclosing the reflector globe with cause it to blow quicker. Perhaps making them a bit wider and using foil for the reflector will allow the globe to operate at a better temp.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 3, 2012)

nice idea but im not a fan of the Finnish id probably paint the outside


----------



## greggles91 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks for the tips snowman. will get onto sorting that out.. its been like mid to low 20s for past few weeks. i did this yesterday and today and for the next few days its decided to be 32 degrees.. such a fail hahaha'


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 3, 2012)

Tristan said:


> nice idea but im not a fan of the Finnish id probably paint the outside



What did Finland and its people ever do to you?

In regards to the topic I have used the stainless steel outer of a thermos coffee mug as a shroud and it worked well.

I would be concerned the gaffa tape could fail and the light falls of the enclosure, lands on the carpet and miraculously it doesn't blow.
But instead it proceeds to burn the house down. Sometimes I overthink things


----------



## Tristan (Oct 3, 2012)

lol auto correct fail


----------

